
Albert Woodfox released from jail after 43 years in solitary confinement - dsr12
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/feb/19/albert-woodfox-released-louisiana-jail-43-years-solitary-confinement
======
dsr12
Statements from Albert Woodfox - One of the 'Angola 3' \- and Attorneys George
Kendall and Katherine Kimpel:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1LFfr8Iqz_7Rk5QQnVCT21HcG8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1LFfr8Iqz_7Rk5QQnVCT21HcG8/view)

